
Algorithms in the Real World: Host Matching - anishathalye
http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/09/24/algorithms-in-the-real-world-host-matching/
======
soham
Neat.

I wish there were a collection of such things, where data-structures and
algorithms are used in real life (or even at places where it's not visible in
everyday life, like inside the Operating Systems).

At [http://interviewkickstart.com](http://interviewkickstart.com), we love
these little nuggets. They make interview coaching fun and very real.

~~~
anishathalye
Yeah, one of my friends was talking about that too. It would be really cool to
have an "Algorithms in the Real World" series.

At school, people sometimes complain about the seemingly esoteric stuff we
learn in algorithms classes, and it would be great for people to see real-life
examples where algorithms knowledge is necessary.

~~~
Dowwie
Kind of like this but with real world case studies:
[https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-
algorithms](https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-algorithms)

------
mtw
Wrong solution to the problem. Matches can be unsatisfying for both parties.
"Why do I have to be with this guy". It is much more efficient to let the
students browse profiles and choose themselves. They will feel empowered

